
Prob best thing I ever coded: See Webpack build progress in your Mac Touchbar - Swizec
https://swizec.com/blog/livecoding-recap-47-webpack-build-progress-indicator-mac-touchbar/swizec/7808
======
kingbirdy
This should probably be Show HN instead of "Prob best thing I ever coded"

~~~
Swizec
Yep I forgot that HN actually handles those differently.

------
bhhaskin
so many modals on that page...

